# Favorite Walleye Methods



## Eric Hustad

What is everyone's favorite presentation to catch walleyes?


----------



## muskat

This really depends on where I am fishing. My favorite presentation on Sakakawea would have to be pulling cranks. It just doesnt get any better than Deepwater Bay, or Shell Island, when the walleyes are on, and you pull cranks.

Since moving from Minot to Fargo, I have had to change my fisheries. Now, the little Minnesota lakes are more of a challenge. I have found that on the opener, the best rig to use is a plain hook and shinner, or a jig tipped with a shinner. I actually find the best part of the opener being the actual netting of shinners, i have always hated paying 3.50 a dozen for those little fish.

I dont even think I can name my favorite. As I am typing, I keep thinking of another great way that I love to catch walleyes, I could type for hours. I better stop.

[ This Message was edited by: muskat on 2002-03-06 13:25 ]


----------



## Eric Hustad

I hear ya. My favorite prestentation are lindy rigs if I'm fishing in MN. I love feeling that bite and setting the hook. Jigs are right up there too. I really have fun jigging on Sak. I want to give cranks a try out there on the lake this summer. In Mn. you can get into walleyes with cranks, but you also catch a ton of slough sharks...


----------



## muskat

I guess I haven't found the right lake in Minnesota for cranks yet. Tried it many times and I also have caught a ton of "slough sharks." I like that term, havent ever heard it before. But I also like to pickle pike, so it isnt a total loss, except when it comes time to clean those slimy snakes.

I like the lindy rig also, good feel.

One other way I love to approach wally's. Lake Audubon in the spring, right after the ice out. Landing #2 is a little bay, and I have a nice spot of shoreline that I like to set up a few rods. It probably is the most enjoyable time I have fishing for wally's. The method we use is again plain hook, tipped with a fathead. Just toss that out as far as Ye can, open the bail, put a shotgun shell on the tip of rod and wait. When you hear a 'plink' you know you are in business. See, the shoreline is all rocks, and when the the fish takes line out, the shotgun shell pops off and hits the groud, hence the 'plink.'

What makes this even better is that you bring firewood, cook as you catch, maybe have a few refreshments, and camp out. One of the best fishing adventures a bunch of friends can ever have.


----------



## Eric Hustad

That it is really interesting. I am going to have to give that a try. That is what I love about living up here. There are so many ways to fish walleyes that can produce results. A few years ago a friend of mine took me to Devil's Lake and we stood in our waders on a flooded gravel road and tossed a weight, plain hook, and minnow into the ditch and caught walleyes all afternoon. The kids of the landowner who let us fish there have to put on waders everyday and walk on this flooded road to meet the bus for school. It was my first up-close experience to the problems that people are having living by Devil's Lake


----------



## Field Hunter

For all of you that are using shiners in MN lakes, switch to a good sized fathead minnow.
Use the silver ones not the big black ones.
Jig a 1/4 oz pink or white round head jig and it works as well or better than the shiners. They are about 1/3 to 1/4 the price and they'll live for two weeks as opposed to a couple of hours.


----------



## muskat

Field Hunter,
Thanks for the info, but I will stick to netting the shinners myself, this is a lot cheaper for me, and I enjoy doing it as well.


----------



## Eric Hustad

We will usually get some of both since, and I also bring the jumbo leeches no matter what time of year. Your right Field Hunter, the shiners die quickly and if the fish are really on a minnow bite fatheads can work well too. The place I get my bait is real good about the number of minnows they give so I usually pay for a dozen of each and have plenty of minnows. The place I used to go to in D.l. actually counted each minnow and charged more than the other so I have never been back. The owner of this particular bait store also dislikes people who aren't local so I got tired of his attitude and like I say, I've never been back.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

muskat,

Take a look at the stocking report search in the members area and I'm sure you'll find plenty of lakes to fish close to your new home. I personally don't fish MN anymore except for a few lakes in May and June. We should hook up sometime to drop a line.


----------



## Field Hunter

It never ceases to amaze me how some of the bait retailers in MN lake country operate. I have had some interesting conversations with them. Couple of them in my area count the crappie minnows one-by-one and then complain that nobody buys from them. Most of them are great with the numbers of minnows they give out,however. I'll never buy another crappie minnow. Crappies can be caught in most cases with artificials if you take the time to learn how to use them. Here's a tip. If you really want minnows, the best ones are in the shallows. A quick run through with a seign gets all you need for the day. Most of time they'll be small shiners as well.


----------



## muskat

Chris,
Thanks for the tip. I do have a lake cabin on Ottertail, but everyone knows, after the spring bite, Ottertail is good for only cigars. I will have to give the reports a good once over and see if I can find something that catches my eye.


----------



## Nick Roehl

I like to slow troll spinners.When everyone around us is jigging shiners , I will slowly troll by with my leeches and fatheads, and pull in walleyes, one after another.My uncle owns a resort on Rush lake, Minn.The only trouble I have with the bait shops in that area is that they give me way to many minnows.There is one shop who's dip net looks more like a landing net.

_________________
ONE SHOT 2 KILLS

[ This Message was edited by: Wingmaster on 2002-03-08 11:57 ]


----------



## NDJ

throwin' raps in the shallow trees...later in the year I'll troll raps or troll spinners & live bait


----------



## Madison

Hey Wingmaster-
Are you talking about Rush Lake, in Rush City, MN??? if so what resort, is it CJ's or MArtins? I live about 10 min. north of that lake, next time your there hit it up for some muskee action, you wont be dissapointed.

madison


----------



## Nick Roehl

I'm talking about Rush Lake in Ottertail county. West-central Minnesota. It is a long way from Rush city. If I was ever in the area though I would love to catch a muskie since I haven't never had the opportunity to do so. :beer:


----------



## Madison

Geez how many rush lakes do we have?!?! You would think that someone would have thought to name each lake differently.. IGuess we do have 32 Big lakes, 20 SAndy lakes, 19 Cross lakes, etc etc. but thats MN for ya..

Keepin it reel in MN
madison


----------



## muskat

I read a fact sheet once that said there were 112 "bodies of water" in MN named Mud Lake. That is crazy.


----------



## Eric Hustad

Good point!!!!!!! I have often wondered how many Long Lakes there are in MN????


----------



## mallard

Eric,is that baitshop the one in Lake Park?He can be a jerk sometimes.Try Fargo bait on 10th st so.His prices are on bait are realy cheap compared to the DL area.Favorite presentation,cranks all the way.Bigger fish,cover allot of water,and sorry but I hate that tappety tap that MN lake country walleyes give you.On Sak or Devils lake they pounce on it.


----------



## Eric Hustad

I know who you are talking about. I have had some bad experiences at Early Bird. I have been making a run over to County 6 Amoco because there is no bull about what's working and their bait quality is good as well. I will check out the place in Fargo. I hope to be making a run out to SaK. in a couple of weeks and fish it hard for a few days. THe walleyes out there really do thump your rig. It has been a tough year in Minnesota so far so I'm looking forward to a little change in scenery. Tight Lines!!


----------



## prairie hunter

leeches on a snell, leaches on a jig, leaches on a lindy, leeches under a slip bobber.

can't seem to set the hook on a crawler.

few less northerns too.


----------



## Madison

Hit Mille LAcs the last two weeknds and the fish are in full affect!! Snells and LIndy Rigs, but it really didn't matter what you used. two boats, boated 89 walleyes, and only kept 8... Left for a while to get my skee fishing in, and boated a 41"er.

keep it reel

madison


----------

